# Self propelled sprayer options



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The more I've been looking at what sprayer options to go with the more I really want something that's a self propelled walk behind.

With all the companies out there, it's really hard to find every option available.

Here's the sprayer that I'm interested in. 
http://proedgesprayer.com/PE-B.php

I'd like to stay below 2k and trying to avoid a used stand-on/permagreen

Drift management would be a bonus


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Do you already have a spreader you are very happy with? For your budget you get get a Spyker or Lesco spreader and a Gregson Clark Sprayer mate B (about 1060 delivered including Hi capacity pump and battery , they credit everything you upgrade completely) Then you would have a nine gallon tank instead of eight and the same 80inch spray width.
You could also use it with an Earthway 2170 or similar spreader.

I looked at lots of Z sprays used but they are too high. At least $5K for a decent one and closer to 10 actually.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'll be using a cheaper($100) spreader so I can replace that every few years as It will get much less use than a sprayer.

Trying to stay away from using a Gregson Clark sprayer because I'd have almost 1k into it.

Really interested in something self propelled.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That pro-edge looks like a mighty fine unit, but could use another couple gallons in the tank. It doesn't mention being self-propelled. I'm guessing that's why you're still looking. Have you gotten a price yet? I'd be very surprised, and jealous, if that unit sold for less than the SM + Lesco combo.

For 8k of lawn, I'm curious, why the self-propel? Are you dealing with slopes? The major advantage of going with a self-propel would be controlling the travel speed. But adding one to a walk-behind spreader or sprayer chassis, would pretty much net you a Perma-Green unit.

During my own search, I tried looking into multiple options to try and avoid the Spreader-Mate's price tag. But every time I came back to it because while it's expensive, it puts everything you need for a quality W/B sprayer in one tidy package, especially if you want to run a multi-nozzle/boom rig. And I wanted a Lesco spreader anyways, so the extra cost of the spreader was there regardless. Converting another walk-behind spreader to run more than two nozzles meant a pump upgrade, then I needed to worry about battery life, and I'd have two walk-behind tools in my garage instead of one, and, and, and.... you get the idea. For my 20k of course I wanted the boom kit for it too. So, yeah, I have waaaay more than $1k in my spreader/sprayer rig. :shock:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's propelled by a 12v wheelchair motor/battery regulated to 2.5mph. Seen prices posted on some commercial forums for around $1700 but I'm waiting to hear back to confirm.

https://youtu.be/vvzbhavg4U4


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is a self propelled simple one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xiFLcfCpec&t=261s

My thought is that if you were going to go to that much expense , get one you can ride on which is necessary for my oversized lawn.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm going from 187k sq ft to 8k. Downsizing everything and trying to buy once cry once kinda deal. This subject has been the worst to make a decision on. But I've come to the conclusion if I'm spending 1k on a sprayer I'd rather pay more to get exactly what I'd want.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I hear ya. One additional comment I would make is that rechargeable tools have often disappointed me. Either the battery failed (most of those disappointments were NiCds) or I didn't keep it charged or the battery got a little old and had lousy capacity.(and twinked before the job was complete)If you are going to get it self propelled get one with a nice Honda engine. I think those never disappoint if you don't mistreat them. Both the wheelchair motor and the pump might be a big load on the battery but if it is properly engineered it could work.

The one pictured in the video above is a hydro and he has a four wheel retrofit kit with its own video. I think they are sold with four wheels now.

There is a guy in Indianapolis offering a Z spray walk behind that is both a spreader and a sprayer. I came close to buying that one but the guy wasn't very responsive. It's on Z sprays used equipment page. Of course they don't make that one anymore.

I lucked into a reasonably priced used Lesco Chariot. So far so good. I am going to use my Sprayer Mate this week. (So far haven't seen any Forsythia here in St. Louis)


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

They got back to me and the price is $2600+ s&h but that seems unrealistic. The search continues,

I'll try a few places over the pond that I've found and see what else they have to offer.


----------

